# Just a heads-up on 30Q's



## YeOldeOke (17/6/21)

There is a shortage of batteries at the moment. Fake batts have been with us for a long time, but with the difficulty of getting 30Q's currently, it is much more prevalent at the moment.

Take care out there, I have no idea what the cells are that are being sold as 30Q's , there are no markings on them, but I am 100% sure they're fake. They could be anything. You can bet your boots they won't be good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 8 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger (17/6/21)

Thanks for the heads up. You cannot say too much about battery safety.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/21)

People often look to the print font or whether there is a sticker on the battery to figure if its genuine or not. Those indicate nothing at all. You have to look at the physical cell, it's weight, it's shape and its manufacturers markings. Fakes are generally not manufactured to be fakes they are inferior cells rewrapped, so the markings on the cell is a good indication. And most importantly the weight. Fakes are lighter, coz they are of lesser capacity.

A30Q should weigh 45.5g - 46.5g

Even 45.2g is suspect. This current batch is between 44.6g to 45.2g

Genuine 30Q's have two indentations towards the top of the cell, the current batch of unmarked cells have one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger (17/6/21)

Again, thanks that is great information. I have never seen a thermal runaway by a vape battery but I have seen 12V lead acid do it and it is very scary, you would never think that a plastic box full of lead and liquid would do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (17/6/21)

I don't buy batteries from a vape shop but straight from a battery shop that I know and trust

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)

Always buy from trusted suppliers who in turn source their batteries knowing the full trail from manufacture to themselves, in the UK we have a couple of vendors which specialise in just batteries and chargers who have such an untarnished reputation when it comes to trust! The one thing i will not buy from places like ebay or even most vendor sites is batteries, safety is everything! Good informative thread!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Always buy from trusted suppliers who in turn source their batteries knowing the full trail from manufacture to themselves, in the UK we have a couple of vendors which specialise in just batteries and chargers who have such an untarnished reputation when it comes to trust! The one thing i will not buy from places like ebay or even most vendor sites is batteries, safety is everything! Good informative thread!



Agreed about trusted suppliers. But lest the wrong message is endorsed and we all go skipping down that happy trail of UK/US good, Asia bad again for the umpteenth time, there are trusted suppliers in Asia, and scoundrels in US/UK as well. There are various companies in Asia that, amazingly just like the UK/US, specialize in batteries/chargers and stake their reputation on their product.

I am so tired of this elitism. It is IMHO because of ignorance of the Asian markets. You go hunting in ANY market for cheapest you will of course set yourself up to be ripped off.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Agreed about trusted suppliers. But lest the wrong message is endorsed and we go down that happy trail of UK/US good, Asia bad again for the umpteenth time, there are trusted suppliers in Asia, and scoundrels in US/UK as well.
> 
> I am so tired of this elitism.


Pardon me, where did i say there wasn't trusted suppliers in Asia (i didn't even mention Asia or the US), and that there are not scoundrels in the UK? In fact i said there are only two places in the UK i would buy from yet there are hundreds of suppliers! I wouldn't buy from Asia but i didn't say that and the only reason is because i don't know enough about Asian vendors to know which are reputable when it comes to batteries and which are not! 

I am so tired of this hostile paranoia!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/21)

For the record my post was a response to:

"Agreed about trusted suppliers. But lest the wrong message is endorsed and we go down that happy trail of UK/US good, Asia bad again for the umpteenth time, there are trusted suppliers in Asia, and scoundrels in US/UK as well.

I am so tired of this elitism."

And not the most heavily edited post i think i have witnessed when challenged! (how sad)

Which in turn was a response to my post of:

"Always buy from trusted suppliers who in turn source their batteries knowing the full trail from manufacture to themselves, in the UK we have a couple of vendors which specialise in just batteries and chargers who have such an untarnished reputation when it comes to trust! The one thing i will not buy from places like ebay or even most vendor sites is batteries, safety is everything! Good informative thread!"

Where is the elitism in my post and where did i criticise Asian vendors?


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/6/21)

Timwis said:


> For the record my post was a response to:
> 
> "Agreed about trusted suppliers. But lest the wrong message is endorsed and we go down that happy trail of UK/US good, Asia bad again for the umpteenth time, there are trusted suppliers in Asia, and scoundrels in US/UK as well.
> 
> ...


Not sure about what is implied in 'And not the most heavily edited post i think i have witnessed when challenged! (how sad)' but the post was edited before your response, not since. Sometimes I edit posts, generally typos.

Calm down.

We operate in a wider environment that has a yesterday, not just this moment. Too often people try to narrow everything down to what was said/done in a specific moment, exclude context.

I live in a wider world. Not just the moment. This UK thing has a history.

I apologize if I have misinterpreted what you said, not just in this post but in the wider context.

However, I am not sure I have.

I'll leave it at that. It is not important enough for me to dwell on it any further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> I apologize if I have misinterpreted what you said, not just in this post but in the wider context.
> 
> However, I am not sure I have




Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dooky (20/6/21)

Samsung 30Q 18650 3000mah - 4 Pack available to buy online at @TAKEALOT We offer fast, reliable delivery to your door. https://www.takealot.com/samsung-30q-18650-3000mah-4-pack/PLID69527691
Last ones i bought from takealot, sold directly by Samsung, so little chance of getting a fakes… at least that’s my hope

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/6/21)

@Dooky Not sold by Samsung, sold by Boss Vape.

Not saying they're not genuine, but you're wrong if you think it comes from Samsung SA. They'd hardly bother to sell on Takealot.

On Bossvape's site you can get them for R89


----------



## Dooky (20/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 232599
> 
> 
> @Dooky Not sold by Samsung, sold by Boss Vape.
> ...



 need to pull out my scale…

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

